# A trip to the zoo!! DUW!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

This is some of the pics of our trip to the local zoo. I guess I will start with the reptiles first:


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 18, 2008)

nice pics, too some amazing to others its like a big pet store lol


----------



## boygenius (Feb 18, 2008)

going along with what eddiezahra just said, i too would probably feel that way when going to the zoo again..

when as a child, it was so amazing and exotic.. and still is..

but now i can probably get some of those animals myself!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Feb 18, 2008)

Even tho you can see most of those animals at my house (right now all but the ETB), I still enjoy a visit to a good zoo. I like to pay special attention to fantastic enclosures to steal ideas. One of my favorite zoos is the Toledo, OH, zoo, which is about 3 hours away. It is farther away than the larger Detroit Zoo but a much nicer place to visit.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea, there was nothing really exotic in the reptiles they had, here are some more pics, these are the big cats:


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 18, 2008)

Here are some more pis:


----------



## COWHER (Feb 18, 2008)

lmao i love the look on those monkeys faces!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 18, 2008)

Gator:











And last but not least, my son Grey, he had a blast!!


----------



## worleygurl (Feb 18, 2008)

There's my lil buddy! I am going to kidnap him and Seth, you know! I think while you're in Michigan haha God he is beautiful. Who is his father?! *hids*

Hi grey grey! It's auntie kissy!

Love ya!


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome pics!! There is a great non-profit zoo in my area that I grew up going to. It's huge!!!! Especially for being non-profit and can hold its own against other paying zoo's. I went to summer camp there when i was little and was so much fun. I will try and get over there (as this post makes me want to) and get some pics. They have a really cool reptile house that I know yall will enjoy. Nice pics Bobby!!!!


----------



## dicy (Feb 18, 2008)

seems like u had a fun and relax day i like those bunny things i dont know whut u guys call them but a friend of mine who is in to mamels has a few of those but annyway nice pics


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 18, 2008)

That is a Patagonian Hare, or also called a mara.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's right Bobby, we call them Maras! I have seen Pumas in the north of my country aswell, they are beautiful, and helded a Puma baby too. :-D


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 18, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> That's right Bobby, we call them Maras! I have seen Pumas in the north of my country aswell, they are beautiful, and helded a Puma baby too. :-D



To tell you the truth, I thought about you when I took the pictures of them. My mind wandered off to out future trip into the wilds of your country!!


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 18, 2008)

what is the eighth pic down in the 3rd post with pictures? right below the wolf. its cute!


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 18, 2008)

MMRR - jif said:


> Even tho you can see most of those animals at my house (right now all but the ETB), I still enjoy a visit to a good zoo. I like to pay special attention to fantastic enclosures to steal ideas. One of my favorite zoos is the Toledo, OH, zoo, which is about 3 hours away. It is farther away than the larger Detroit Zoo but a much nicer place to visit.



totally agree, i went with my gf not too long ago.. and aside from filling her head with "USEFUL" reptile info on the animals we saw, i was aamazed at the detail put into some of the enclosures (this is the METRO TORONTO ZOO btw) 

also Varnyard, nice additional pics.


----------



## nat (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't have any nearby zoos (I plan on visiting the Toronto Zoo for summer vacation one of these days) but I love visiting the aquarium in Vancouver... they have a relatively small reptile section but I LOVE their walk in jungle with redfoots, salfins, sloths and birds zooming all around me. 

thanks for the pics! Some of those animals I haven't seen before.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 19, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> what is the eighth pic down in the 3rd post with pictures? right below the wolf. its cute!



That is a wallabie from Australia, it is one of the smallest Kangaroos, it is a member of the Macropodidaes.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 22, 2008)

Children always love the zoo.


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 22, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> ZEKE said:
> 
> 
> > what is the eighth pic down in the 3rd post with pictures? right below the wolf. its cute!
> ...



oh okay. thanks. i want one! :app


----------



## blackforces get you (May 25, 2008)

aww man y didnt u call me i wouldve went lol. the last time i went ot a zoo was wen i was 4 and is aw alot but the pictures were black and white. those days wore the bomb lol


----------

